# Throwing up or dry heaving?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I took my new puppy to my fashion week appointment yesterday. 

Casanova can normally hold his pee for like 8 hours, but for some reason started circling the floor in the middle of my appointment. Everyone there was watching him in adoration up to this point and all of a sudden looked horrified as they realized what was about to happen. I grabbed him and took him out of the building. All I kept thinking was please do not pee on the floor of Alberta Ferretti with all the expensive samples here...pee on my arm in the elevator if you must. Anyway, we actually make it outside and of course Casanova has no clue how to pee in the cold. I wait and wait for him and it looks like he's sniffing everything. But then he looks up and I see his mouth is totally black!! He had been licking everything on the dirty sidewalk...! :bysmilie: 

Well there was that article in the NY Times last week about how dirt is actually good for you, so I didn't think much of it. We got home and washed everything off. But then this morning I was feeding him on the sofa and he all of a sudden starts heaving and then threw up on the couch. Except there was no food in the throwup, just like one TBSP of foaming saliva/clear liquid. Could he have ingested something bad from the street? Or could this be a symptom of a cold (since he has been sneezing some and it's cold...)? Or what is this? Should I take him to the vet or is this somehow a weird common thing for puppies?

Sorry for the questions. I feel like I come here everyday with an emergency question as a clueless new dog owner. So while I'm at it, I'm also wondering is it okay for him to lick the shampoo and conditioner around his mouth when I'm washing him? He does it all the time and he has a super long tongue so he gets alot of it. 

p.s.: He did make it ALMOST all the way home without peeing. We skipped Jean Paul Gaultier with the excuse of "my puppy needs to pee" and we were ONE door away from our apartment and wouldn't you know it he peed right outside the door of my neighbor. Literally five steps from our apartment


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure what he threw was bile. Was it kind of yellowish? Gigi throws that up everytime her stomach is empty. But I don't know, since he was eating.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If your baby is pad trained it would be good to always take a pad with you for unscheduled peepee breaks. As for him licking dirt off of the street I would be petrified.....and in NYC :new_shocked: With all this said I would definitely take the little guy in to see the vet. Sneezing is never a good sign, he may have a cold or allergy.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree. You should take Casanova in to the vet asap. NYC sidewalks are disgusting. That's why I don't even let Bella walk on them. Her legs turn dark grey right away.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I was sleeping one night but woke up to strange noises and I realized it was Mia, in her bed, next to mine, throwing up! I freaked out..she was also throwing up CLEAR Saliva looking stuff..just like you described. There was no smell to it..I tried to smell it as I was cleaning it but there was no smell..it literally was like saliva. I had no idea why she was doing that, b/c she did not eat anything weird nor was she outside. I took her to the vet next day but he said she was not sick, and that she was very normal/healthy. This clear saliva throwing up thing happened maybe twice? But Mia was acting fine before and after....Is your Casanova acting fine?? I dont think its a big deal, to be honest, but you should take him to the vet just to double check- since you discovered him licking the street. Mia didnt lick the street. 

Also, do you use disposable pads? Mia also is pad trained she she doesnt go outside...I always stuff a pad in my purse when I am bringing her to a shoot or go see. It is just a good idea. You can fold the pad up so it does not take up much room. One time, Mia peed on the studio's prop (faux fur rug) and I was beyond mortified that I offered to pay for the dry cleaning bill. It was just really freaking embarrassing. lol.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree the streets are beyond disgusting...I was in a panic with nowhere to pee as the bathroom was locked...I should have brought the Pee Pad outside, but was just in such a panic and wanted to flee....Anyway, I called the vet and they said to bring him in this afternoon if he's still throwing up. He's just napping right now...seems kind of lethargic, but just ate a whole bunch of organic poached chicken with no throw up so I have no idea what is wrong...keep your fingers crossed for me! Thanks


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ crossing fingers!! Dont worry...it happens to all of us.  You tried the best you could!

Good luck @ the vet's!! Casanova is soooooooo cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 11 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723996


> ^^ crossing fingers!! Dont worry...it happens to all of us.  You tried the best you could!
> 
> Good luck @ the vet's!! Casanova is soooooooo cute!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


That clear white foamy saliva is exactly what Casanova threw up!! Your Mia is absolutely gorgeous. (And I love your top!) xo


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack tends to get into things he shouldn't. So he throws up like that every once in a while. In fact, he did it this morning. (It sounds so horrible, like their entire body is convulsing.) But Jack's 13 lbs. and Casanova is only 3.5 lbs. It's good that you have a vet appt. Hopefully it wasn't anything major. He is super cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 11 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723994


> I agree the streets are beyond disgusting...I was in a panic with nowhere to pee as the bathroom was locked...I should have brought the Pee Pad outside, but was just in such a panic and wanted to flee....Anyway, I called the vet and they said to bring him in this afternoon if he's still throwing up. He's just napping right now...seems kind of lethargic, but just ate a whole bunch of organic poached chicken with no throw up so I have no idea what is wrong...keep your fingers crossed for me! Thanks [/B]


I am happy that you made the vet appt. Please don't forget to mention the sneezing, that is a symptom that should not be ignored. :grouphug: Please let us know what the vet says. Good luck! I hope all goes well.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your kind advice and support! Casanova is 100% back to normal. He ate some chicken after the vomiting and then took a nap before the vet. The vet couldn't find anything and said he was totally healthy. Just wanted to let you all know because of your kind concern and also as an additional data point- now there are 2 incidents of foaming clear saliva-y throw-up on healthy puppies for what that's worth, if it ever happens to you!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That's great news!! Thank goodness he's back to his normal self. :biggrin: 

Casanova is absolutely precious. I love your sig, but the first picture

of him tilting his head is unbelievably cute!! Stay healthy, little guy.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry for such a traumatizing day, I know how worriesome it can be when the baby needs to go potty in an unfortunate place!

Vomiting bile is very common in dogs, especially if they have an empty stomach. And sometimes even if they don't.  Stuart does this about once a month - and its almost 2 times of gacking and then he is done. I can hear his tummy gurgling in the morning and thats usually a sign he is going to do it. It used to freak me out, but now I always have a little towel handy for those times.....Oh, and I hold his hair back when he's doing it, too, lol. Hey, I would want my mommy/hubby/girlfriends to do the same for me!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

empty stomach is usually the yellow bile so good not to let it go too long in between meals. The clear liquid can be if drinking water too fast too they may throw that back up. If food comes up with bile then that can be tied to food they are eating - in reading this sounded like empty stomach 

I use wee wee pads and take them with us if in doors so may be good to use for training if taking to work it helps alot as i use to take my dex to work and why i ended up with 3 dogs -lol so he had some buddies at home as i could not take him anymore


----------

